# Someone's getting big fast ;)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She will be 8 months soon. Time flies!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow time does fly! I can't believe pretty girl is 8 months already! She has ears like my girl


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

She is looking fantastic Mach0! Love the face close up, shows her beautiful odd eye's. Something about the snow really makes her brindle "pop". Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone ! Added a new photo


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She is looking fit as a fiddle. LOL, didn't know what I was seeing in the second photo.....she was sitting on her tail and I thought she was a he for a second! Good work man.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> She is looking fit as a fiddle. LOL, didn't know what I was seeing in the second photo.....she was sitting on her tail and I thought she was a he for a second! Good work man.


Thanks ! I can't wait till she's actually old enough to work. I can condition her. Right now, just some walking, flirt, and play lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! How did she like the snow? She a fan or just tolerate it?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> So cute! How did she like the snow? She a fan or just tolerate it?


Thanks !She did good. At first she didn't want anythjng to do with it but I made her stay with me when I shoveled and now she likes it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love how she's starting to look more mature and less dainty and puppy like. She's really starting to look like Cookie in the body now. Good work man!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Love that last picture. I can see her taking some Judge's Choice trophies at the shows. She is so unique.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I love how she's starting to look more mature and less dainty and puppy like. She's really starting to look like Cookie in the body now. Good work man!


 thanks !!! She always seems like a little pup to me but when I took the photo - that's when I saw how she has changed


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love that last picture. I can see her taking some Judge's Choice trophies at the shows. She is so unique.


Thanks Hun


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

There is something about the look in her eyes, i love it!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is looking great, and fantastic photo's!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Omw, she is adorable! She has such an intense stare. Looking good.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She's lovely! 

Where did you get that collar?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Carriana said:


> She's lovely!
> 
> Where did you get that collar?


Thank you ! I got it from Stillwater


----------

